# long term rentals website



## niceguyjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to a reputable website to look for long term lets in mid to southern italy???


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

casa.it and I think tecnocasa.com have rental sections.

Affitto Case Appartamenti Immobili Uffici Ville Solo Affitti

Reputable? I think that depends on the estate agents posting the rentals -)


----------



## kajag (Nov 6, 2012)

also Subito.it - Annunci gratuiti Case, Auto usate, Moto, Offerte lavoro e annunci Usato


----------



## foremost4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you still looking? How about Cassino?


----------

